# More updated pics



## Rae Rae (Feb 26, 2012)

This is a picture of one of the babies I posted earlier. Black long hair..









Silver/dove?? long hair









And took a couple of pics of the new brindle babies.

























I know my pics aren't of great quality. Getting a better camera hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Dove will be a grey color with pink eyes. I think the ones in your picture look black? So it wouldn't be a dove. The brindles look so fat! :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's almost impossible to tell the colour of the mice from the pics as the colour in them is so bad (not being mean, just saying). Lilac is a possibility.
Try posting some better pics when you can  x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice fur on those longhairs, and cute pudgy babies! Color's hard to tell, but shapes are easy.


----------



## Rae Rae (Feb 26, 2012)

The first one is black. The other one is so hard for me to tell. The pic is really bad. I did get a better camera today so yay! Hopefully will be able to upload some better pics. Of course as soon as I get a better camera I spilled drink all over my laptop and fried it. That's just my luck though. I started worrying about the babies because there are so many. However there are 2 moms taking care of both litters and one litter was pretty small. I think there's only 3 in it. It was the brindle female that only had 3 but it was her first litter...and honestly I guess she could've had more and I not know it. But the long haired female I have had quite a few, but they are both taking care of all the kids! Is it bad to have 2 moms together? They seem to be doing fine, but I was wondering if that's a good idea or not?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

There are pro's and con's to housing two female's together. There is the potential that they will fight over babies, move them to nests and forget about the babies there, or not being able to tell which mom belongs to who. I personally like to house my female's in pairs because I feel that they are giving a more constant attention to the young, but it's either with babies I can tell apart for sure, ones I don't care as much about specific mothers (half siblings) having which babies, and mice that I know are good moms. If ever I was dependent on a specific, important litter though (whether for the babies, or the genetic information), I would house the moms separate from each other.


----------

